# C0 (Prozessor läuft)    (100,0%)

## kostja

Hi!

Auch wenn ich außer einem Browser nichts geöffnet habe (außer den üblichen Hintergrunddiensten) läuft mein Computer (TP R50e) permanent auf 100,0%. Und heizt sich, wenn ich ihn nicht mit cpu_frequency_scaling drosseln würde, auf bis zu 90°C auf.

Wie kann ich die Ursache dazu rausfinden?

```

     PowerTOP version 1.9       (C) 2007 Intel Corporation

Cn                 Verweildauer       P-States (Frequenzen)

C0 (Prozessor läuft)    (100,0%)        1,71 GHz     0,0%

C1                0,0ms ( 0,0%)         1400 MHz     0,0%

C2                0,0ms ( 0,0%)         1200 MHz     0,0%

C3                0,0ms ( 0,0%)          600 MHz   100,0%

Aufwachen pro Sekunde : 1145,8  Intervall: 5,0s

Häufigste Ursachen für das Aufwachen:

  30,3% ( 58,8)       <interrupt> : yenta, ehci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb2, uhci_hc

  24,9% ( 48,4)   USB Gerät  3-1 : Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)

  23,2% ( 45,0)             opera : schedule_timeout (process_timeout)

   5,6% ( 10,8)       <interrupt> : ide1

   2,6% (  5,0)               tpb : do_nanosleep (hrtimer_wakeup)

   2,1% (  4,0)     <kernel core> : usb_hcd_poll_rh_status (rh_timer_func)

   1,4% (  2,8)              kwin : schedule_timeout (process_timeout)

   1,0% (  2,0)            mysqld : schedule_timeout (process_timeout)

   0,9% (  1,8)            kicker : schedule_timeout (process_timeout)

   0,7% (  1,4)    wpa_supplicant : schedule_timeout (process_timeout)

   0,6% (  1,2)       <interrupt> : ide0

   0,6% (  1,2)                 X : schedule_timeout (process_timeout)

   0,6% (  1,2)           klipper : schedule_timeout (process_timeout)

   0,5% (  1,0)           xfsbufd : schedule_timeout (process_timeout)

   0,5% (  1,0)           xfsaild : schedule_timeout (process_timeout)

   0,5% (  1,0)          kwrapper : do_nanosleep (hrtimer_wakeup)

   0,5% (  1,0)           apache2 : schedule_timeout (process_timeout)

   0,4% (  0,8)           konsole : schedule_timeout (process_timeout)

   0,4% (  0,8)     <kernel core> : ide_do_rw_disk (ledtrig_ide_timerfunc)

   0,3% (  0,6)          events/0 : queue_delayed_work (delayed_work_timer_fn)

   0,3% (  0,6)   hald-addon-stor : schedule_timeout (process_timeout)

   0,3% (  0,6)               gpm : do_nanosleep (hrtimer_wakeup)

```

```
14 Nov 10:30    deepthought root        /root

 (2) # ps aux

USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

root         1  0.0  0.0   1596   552 ?        Ss   09:36   0:00 init [3]

root         2  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   09:36   0:00 [kthreadd]

root         3  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   09:36   0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]

root         4  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        R<   09:36   0:00 [events/0]

root         5  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   09:36   0:00 [khelper]

root        68  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   09:36   0:00 [kblockd/0]

root        71  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   09:36   0:00 [kacpid]

root        72  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   09:36   0:00 [kacpi_notify]

root       147  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   09:36   0:00 [ksuspend_usbd]

root       152  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   09:36   0:00 [khubd]

root       155  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   09:36   0:00 [kseriod]

root       163  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   09:36   0:00 [kmmcd]

root       169  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   09:36   0:00 [btaddconn]

root       170  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   09:36   0:00 [btdelconn]

root       198  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    09:36   0:00 [pdflush]

root       199  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    09:36   0:00 [pdflush]

root       200  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   09:36   0:00 [kswapd0]

root       243  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   09:36   0:00 [aio/0]

root       257  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   09:36   0:00 [xfslogd/0]

root       258  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   09:36   0:00 [xfsdatad/0]

root       263  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   09:36   0:00 [xfs_mru_cache]

root       405  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   09:36   0:00 [ktpacpid]

root       455  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   09:36   0:00 [pccardd]

root       500  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   09:36   0:00 [kpsmoused]

root       517  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   09:36   0:00 [kondemand/0]

root       537  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   09:36   0:00 [krfcommd]

root       538  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   09:36   0:00 [krxrpcd/0]

root       543  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   09:36   0:00 [kjournald]

root       635  0.0  0.0   2332  1100 ?        S<s  09:36   0:00 /sbin/udevd --d

kostja     660  0.0  0.0   5196  1756 pts/1    Ss+  10:29   0:00 /bin/zsh

kostja     867  1.4  0.6  31808 12720 ?        R    10:29   0:00 konsole [kdeini

root       976  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   09:36   0:00 [ipw2200/0]

kostja     988  0.0  0.0   5328  1912 pts/2    Ss   10:29   0:00 /bin/zsh

root      1433  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   09:36   0:00 [kjournald]

root      1434  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   09:36   0:00 [xfsbufd]

root      1435  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   09:36   0:00 [xfsaild]

root      1436  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   09:36   0:00 [xfssyncd]

root      1437  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   09:36   0:00 [kjournald]

root      1438  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   09:36   0:00 [kjournald]

root      1439  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   09:36   0:00 [kjournald]

root      1537  0.0  0.0   4344  1228 pts/2    S    10:29   0:00 su -

root      1673  3.8  0.0   2748   896 ?        Rs   09:36   2:05 /usr/sbin/syslo

root      1933  0.3  0.1   5596  2332 pts/2    S    10:29   0:00 -su

root      1988  0.0  0.0   1860   700 ?        Ss   09:36   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

root      1995  0.0  0.0   1808   392 ?        Ss   09:36   0:00 /usr/sbin/gpm -

101       2024  0.0  0.0   2228   872 ?        Ss   09:36   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-d

root      2029  0.0  0.0   3988   864 ?        Ss   09:36   0:00 /usr/sbin/wpa_s

root      2075  0.0  0.0   2080   424 ?        Ss   09:36   0:00 /usr/bin/wpa_cl

103       2077  0.0  0.1   5244  3468 ?        Ss   09:36   0:00 /usr/sbin/hald

root      2078  0.0  0.0   3084  1028 ?        S    09:36   0:00 hald-runner

root      2124  0.0  0.0   4432  2056 ?        Ss   09:36   0:00 /usr/sbin/cupsd

mysql     2129  0.0  1.1 127192 22896 ?        Ssl  09:36   0:02 /usr/sbin/mysql

root      2133  0.0  0.0   3148  1016 ?        S    09:36   0:00 hald-addon-inpu

root      2139  0.0  0.0   3160  1116 ?        S    09:36   0:00 /usr/libexec/ha

103       2145  0.0  0.0   2072   904 ?        S    09:36   0:00 /usr/libexec/ha

root      2170  0.0  0.0   3152  1020 ?        S    09:36   0:00 hald-addon-stor

root      2211  0.0  0.0   2828   672 ?        Ss   09:36   0:00 /usr/kde/3.5/bi

root      2213  2.7  1.5  36300 31916 tty7     Rs+  09:36   1:28 /usr/bin/X -br

root      2217  0.0  0.0   3556  1448 ?        S    09:36   0:00 -:0

root      2223  0.0  0.3  22616  6720 ?        Ss   09:36   0:00 /usr/sbin/apach

apache    2227  0.0  0.1  22616  3804 ?        S    09:36   0:00 /usr/sbin/apach

apache    2228  0.0  0.1  22616  3800 ?        S    09:36   0:00 /usr/sbin/apach

apache    2229  0.0  0.1  22616  3800 ?        S    09:36   0:00 /usr/sbin/apach

apache    2230  0.0  0.1  22616  3800 ?        S    09:36   0:00 /usr/sbin/apach

apache    2231  0.0  0.1  22616  3800 ?        S    09:36   0:00 /usr/sbin/apach

root      2250  0.0  0.0   1628   652 tty1     Ss+  09:36   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38

root      2251  0.0  0.0   1628   656 tty2     Ss+  09:36   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38

root      2252  0.0  0.0   1628   652 tty3     Ss+  09:36   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38

root      2253  0.0  0.0   1628   660 tty4     Ss+  09:36   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38

root      2254  0.0  0.0   1628   656 tty5     Ss+  09:36   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38

root      2255  0.0  0.0   1628   656 tty6     Ss+  09:36   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38

root      2603  0.0  0.0   1756   324 ?        Ss   09:37   0:00 dhcpcd -m 2004

pdnsd     2641  0.0  0.0  26740   752 ?        Sl   09:37   0:00 /usr/sbin/pdnsd

root      2679  0.0  0.0   4156   884 ?        Ss   09:37   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd

root      2731  0.0  0.1   8440  2284 ?        Ss   09:37   0:00 /usr/sbin/smbd

root      2796  0.0  0.0   8440  1008 ?        S    09:37   0:00 /usr/sbin/smbd

root      2837  0.0  0.0   3972  1144 ?        Ss   09:37   0:00 /usr/sbin/nmbd

root     12520  0.0  0.0   2512   800 ?        R    10:30   0:00 /bin/sh -c /usr

root     12521  0.0  0.0   4236  1000 pts/2    R+   10:30   0:00 ps aux

kostja   17674  1.5  3.1 137860 65224 ?        Sl   09:38   0:50 /opt/opera/lib/

kostja   18322  0.0  0.0   4780  1304 ?        Ss   09:37   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/kd

kostja   18749  0.0  0.0   2480   444 ?        Ss   09:37   0:00 /usr/bin/gpg-ag

kostja   18767  0.0  0.0   3700   652 ?        Ss   09:37   0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-ag

kostja   18797  0.1  0.0  11224  1280 ?        Sl   09:37   0:04 /usr/bin/tpb -d

kostja   18854  0.0  0.0   2928   664 ?        S    09:37   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-l

kostja   18885  0.0  0.0   2228   436 ?        Ss   09:37   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-d

root     19097  0.0  0.0   1440   152 ?        S    09:37   0:00 start_kdeinit -

kostja   19123  0.0  0.2  26452  6048 ?        Ss   09:37   0:00 kdeinit Running

kostja   19169  0.0  0.1  25684  2616 ?        S    09:37   0:00 dcopserver [kde

kostja   19438  0.0  0.2  27264  5784 ?        S    09:37   0:00 klauncher [kdei

kostja   19503  0.0  0.7  36852 14508 ?        S    09:37   0:00 kded [kdeinit]

kostja   19558  0.0  0.0   2936  1348 ?        S    09:37   0:00 /usr/libexec/ga

kostja   21018  0.0  0.0   1572   340 ?        S    09:37   0:00 kwrapper ksmser

kostja   21054  0.0  0.3  27628  7632 ?        S    09:37   0:00 ksmserver [kdei

kostja   21133  0.0  0.5  30700 11052 ?        S    09:37   0:02 kwin [kdeinit]

kostja   21544  0.0  0.5  29448 10356 ?        S    09:37   0:02 kdesktop [kdein

kostja   21823  0.1  0.7  34216 15716 ?        S    09:37   0:04 kicker [kdeinit

kostja   23652  0.0  0.4  29100 10188 ?        S    09:37   0:00 kio_uiserver [k

kostja   24299  0.0  0.2  26844  5024 ?        S    09:37   0:00 kio_file [kdein

kostja   24535  0.0  0.4  29792  9672 ?        S    09:37   0:00 kxkb [kdeinit]

kostja   25363  0.0  0.3  27864  7380 ?        S    09:37   0:00 kaccess [kdeini

kostja   25370  0.0  0.8  37108 16720 ?        S    09:37   0:00 konqueror [kdei

kostja   25529  0.0  0.7  30212 15608 ?        S    09:37   0:00 /home/kostja/.k

kostja   25620  0.0  0.6  30036 12684 ?        S    09:37   0:01 /home/kostja/.k

kostja   25652  0.0  0.5  31160 11064 ?        S    09:37   0:00 kpowersave [kde

kostja   25989  0.0  0.5  28980 10488 ?        S    09:37   0:00 kbluetooth --do

kostja   26052  0.0  0.5  31220 11472 ?        S    09:37   0:00 klipper [kdeini

kostja   26562  0.0  0.6  32556 13088 ?        S    09:37   0:00 kgpg

kostja   27732  0.0  0.1  15916  2288 ?        S    09:37   0:00 aspell -a -S -C

```

MfG Konstantin

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Poste ma die ausgabe von top.

Hast du im Kernel das cpu frequency scaling an? Cpufreq läuft?

Wasn das für eine CPU?

Sebastian

----------

## kostja

```

top - 16:35:49 up 8 min,  1 user,  load average: 2.04, 1.77, 0.91

Tasks: 109 total,   3 running, 106 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s): 49.3%us, 50.3%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.3%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st

Mem:   2065588k total,   391136k used,  1674452k free,    18744k buffers

Swap:  2939884k total,        0k used,  2939884k free,   144428k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

 2225 root      20   0  161m  28m  10m S  4.7  1.4   0:05.76 X

 1733 root      20   0  2748  888  672 R  4.3  0.0   0:18.92 syslog-ng

15869 kostja    20   0 31664  12m 9328 S  1.3  0.6   0:00.22 konsole

 2125 mysql     20   0  124m  22m 3144 S  0.3  1.1   0:00.31 mysqld

20374 kostja    20   0  136m  53m  15m S  0.3  2.6   0:04.60 opera

    1 root      20   0  1596  548  476 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.25 init

    2 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kthreadd

    3 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ksoftirqd/0

    4 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.03 events/0

    5 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khelper

   68 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 kblockd/0

   71 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kacpid

   72 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kacpi_notify

  147 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ksuspend_usbd

  152 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 khubd

  155 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.20 kseriod

  163 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kmmcd

```

```
 

(4) % cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

ondemand

 (5) % cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq

1700000

```

```

(6) % cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 13

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz

stepping        : 6

cpu MHz         : 1700.000

cache size      : 2048 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe bts est tm2

bogomips        : 3390.12

clflush size    : 64

power management:

```

```
 

(7) % cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature

temperature:             77 C

```

Aber ich habe ihn gerade erst angemacht. Das wird jetzt auf ca 90 C zunehmen.

Konstantin

----------

## musv

Mal ausprobiert, ob das auch mit einer Live-CD (Sysrescue, Knoppix) auftritt?

----------

## kostja

Mit der 2008.0 minimal CD ist alles in ordnung.

Ebenfalls mit Kanotix 2007.

Ich versuche es mal in Single User Mode.

Konstantin

----------

